# Red chile pistachio brittle



## cnycharles (Feb 24, 2016)

Ever since I bought some super-expensive but very tasty hot chile pistachio brittle in New Mexico, I had the idea of making my own. Bought a bag of pistachios and resisted the constant urge to eat the whole bag. Looked online today and found some very easy microwave versions so made a batch right before the first wave of thunderstorms went through this evening







Mmmmm! Not quite as hot as what I bought out west (but still warm) and the surface is kind of 'damp' but the test chunk I made from bowl scrapings was good! Need to not break up the nuts so there are bigger pistachio chunks

My sister gave me some mini bars of trader joes specialty single-brew 70% dark cacao chocolate for Christmas and I may melt them and press some brittle pieces into it and let cool (!)





May try some semi sweet as well to see how it turns out

I just realized I have some crushed cacao nibs, might be interesting to put that in there somehow

Stay tuned!


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 24, 2016)

Good luck. I still have the bag of brittle.


----------



## Migrant13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Looks tasty!!


----------



## abax (Feb 24, 2016)

Charles, this is how great chefs are made...experiment
and taste. Do over.


----------



## Heather (Feb 24, 2016)

Santa Fe School of Cooking used to and I believe still sells the Chimayo red mail order. It's the best.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 25, 2016)

Heather that's red chile or chile brittle? I really like hot green chile for sauce etc but when I bought the other chile brittle it had red. I saw recipes for green chile brittle so I'll try that next


----------



## Lanmark (Feb 25, 2016)

This looks like a great idea! Keep working on it.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 26, 2016)

Melted some single batch 70% dark cacao chocolate, from Sao Tomé and drizzled over some of the brittle




It's pretty good! Kind of a smokey flavor


Elmer Nj


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 27, 2016)

You are killing me! And its just before dinner, too.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2016)

It's easy to make in the microwave


Elmer Nj


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2016)

Find the right packaging and I bet you could get $20/Lbs. in nyc!


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 27, 2016)

(Eyes light up)- hmmm


----------



## Heather (Mar 1, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Heather that's red chile or chile brittle? I really like hot green chile for sauce etc but when I bought the other chile brittle it had red. I saw recipes for green chile brittle so I'll try that next



Red.


----------

